# Do you buy the digital copy of books you loved in the past... "just because"



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I have bought a few books that I loved in the past for my kindle.  Why?~~not sure..so I have them on there just in case?~~ 

I figure I might lend the hard copy out and not get it back...and it might go out of print and I will never see it again.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I've done that with a few books where my originals were worn or lost. Off the top of my head,In Cold Blood, The Source, Shogun.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I'm buying all of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series when they are published as ebooks. I think I have 40 of the 47 volumes now. One hasn’t been done yet, and 6 are still priced too high.

There are other books/series I plan to get when they are converted, also.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No.

I'd only buy something I'd read in the past if I wanted to read it again and didn't still have the paperbook around.


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm buying anything that I want to re-read, even if I still have the paper copy. I like to re-read books that I love, and if they are on my kindle I don't have to worry about losing them. Of course lately, I have so many books TBR that I'll never get around to re-reading.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Just 2 so far but I'm sure there will be more. I bought my favorite book, The Stand, for my K as a treat, altho I already have 3 different copies. But the thing is a brick, esp. in its 'long' version, & I know I'll read it again. 

Then, in the recent bargain e-book sale, I bought 'A Brave New World' which I already have but haven't read in yrs. If I can find old favorites cheaply, I'll pick them up....I've been adding them to my K price tracker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes.

And I still buy a physical copy for my library and digital copy to carry with me of auto-buy authors... call me nuts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only if they're particularly cheap. . . .like I just picked up a bunch of Georgette Heyer mysteries -- her entire list is on sale today for $1.99 . . . not sure how long it'll last. . .


----------



## Juliana_Haygert (Jul 26, 2011)

No yet, but I plan to.
I would love to have all books I read and liked at my Kindle, but that means a few hundred dollars ...
But I'll buy them someday ... all of them =)


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I'm buying anything that I want to re-read, even if I still have the paper copy. I like to re-read books that I love, and if they are on my kindle I don't have to worry about losing them. Of course lately, I have so many books TBR that I'll never get around to re-reading.


Ditto for me what Pamela has said here. The only thing I'll add is that I'm right now putting this into action by re-reading Searching for Caleb (by Anne Tyler) on the Kindle. I read this many, many years ago, and while I still have the paperback, the pages are yellowed and apparently permanently dusty. As far as the story itself, I'm enjoying it as much this time around as I did the first time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm buying all of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series when they are published as ebooks. I think I have 40 of the 47 volumes now. One hasnt been done yet, and 6 are still priced too high.
> 
> There are other books/series I plan to get when they are converted, also.
> 
> Mike


This is exactly what I was going to post (although I was enough of a sucker to buy even the more expensive 6). Other than public domain works, I haven't recreated any other paper collections. My "new set" of Nero Wolfe books aren't going to wear out! I will also purchase kindlebooks of every Pearl Buck novel if they ever become available.


----------



## DrugWarAnalyst (Aug 24, 2011)

I've done that with books I reread frequently and/or love to take on trips - particularly large hardcovers I have that won't easily travel.


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, since Ed McBain's 87th precinct mysteries have been released on the Kindle, I've found myself slowly stocking my Kindle with them despite the fact that I own every 87th precinct novel already. My wallet is not thanking me ;(


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I've done that, especially when a new book in a series comes out - I'll buy all the previous books in the series as eBooks. But there are other books I own that I'm tempted to buy as eBooks just because I love having them available to read on my eReader.


----------



## ZombieLove (Aug 25, 2011)

I must admit - I am a sucker for the "classics". One of my favorite activities is browsing on my Kindle for old books that are either on sale or free. It feels good to know that I have a book that may be hundreds of years old in digital format. It's why I also download music like The Ink Spots. Gotta remember the past, even as we move forward.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Pamela Davis said:


> I'm buying anything that I want to re-read, even if I still have the paper copy. I like to re-read books that I love, and if they are on my kindle I don't have to worry about losing them. Of course lately, I have so many books TBR that I'll never get around to re-reading.


Ditto.


----------



## L.A. Tripp (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't say i wouldn't, but I haven't. I've tried a few new authors on kindle though.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 11, 2011)

As a new Kindle owner this is going to be a huge temptation. With books I've been passionate about I've even found myself buying a second print copy because the cover design was different.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Isabella, I do that also....just in case someone comes over and wants to borrow a copy...I know I will never get it back, so I have a backup.  But I do this with clothes, too.  I buy one to wear and one to have when it wears out.


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope, and I don't imagine I will unless my paper copy disappears/is destroyed and I can't replace it in paper. I'm a fairly new Kindle user--only had mine a couple of months--and while I like it and love that I can access books/short stories on it that I can't get in paper, I'm still so dedicated to paper books and actually find that I like the paper book experience better. 

Case in point: I just read Blackbringer and Silksinger, two books by Laini Taylor that I borrowed from the library and have fallen in love with. So much so that I'm going to buy them. In paper.   Honestly, my first thought was paper, not Kindle, and when I considered Kindle I realized I would miss the color of the paper (it's cream colored). Doesn't seem like a big thing, I know, but it was part of the sensory experience of the book and I would miss it if I were reading on the grayscale screen of the Kindle. 

So, actually when I decide I want to buy a book and can get it in paper, I'll still buy it in paper. For all those that I can't get in paper (and for the public domain books) I'll get those on the Kindle. (I feel so retro.  )


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I've considered doing this if only to have some space on my bookshelf for new books. As it stands right now, my bookshelf is way too full and I don't have room in this tiny apartment for another. Still, I love holding a paperback.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Guilty. I bought "The Source" by James Michener, "Shogun" by James Clavell and a few others on Kindle "just because." Strange, since I've read them each more than once. It's just nice to have old friends with me everywhere I go


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Not yet, but I imagine I would if I was traveling and decided I wanted a comfort read. You know, the favorites you like to visit every now and again. In fact there are a few books I lent out and never got back that I'll likely download. I am guilty of purchasing the physical book and the audiobook.


----------



## eAngelaBenson (Aug 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only if they're particularly cheap. . . .like I just picked up a bunch of Georgette Heyer mysteries -- her entire list is on sale today for $1.99 . . . not sure how long it'll last. . .


I wish more authors would price their backlist lower. if they did I would do a lot of re-purchases. I especially appreciate the authors who offer package deals, say, books 1-5 for $10-15. I swoop those up quickly. Under $5, I can re-purchase, over $5 out of the question.

Angela


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, some of my favorite comfort reads... and some just because I love them so much I need to have them in every shape and form imaginable.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

If I already own them in paper form, I'll buy only if I plan to re-read them and they are huge or I want to make lots of notes.  Or if the price is really low.  

N


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Many of the books I read in the past are now free for the Kindle. LOL

Hey I'm young at heart.


----------



## L.A. Tripp (Jul 18, 2011)

IsabellaMacready said:


> With books I've been passionate about I've even found myself buying a second print copy because the cover design was different.


I've done that too.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I have bought all my re-reads...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

YES... much to the dismay of my husband.


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

I re-read books all the time so I've been replacing my print copies with ebooks as I go.  I switched to reading pretty much only ebooks about 9 years ago so I've gotten quite a few of them replaced over that time!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> Do you buy the digital copy of books you loved in the past... "just because"


Yes. In some cases, I have written the publishers, cc'ing the authors, and have expressed my disappointment to not be able to find copies of my favourite books from my teens and that they should be ashamed of themselves to not revert rights back to their authors if they aren't going to make this books available.



(I once got a really nice email back from an author who forwarded my email to her agent, who choked on her morning toast after reading my email  )


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

When GRRM's A Dance With Dragons came out this summer, got it for Kindle and bought the first four as a Kindle boxed set, even thought I already own them in hardcover. I just wanted to re-read the series from Book 1 on my Kindle.

It's been great because I can sneak in a chapter or two wherever I am, without having to tote around a massive tome.

David


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes.  I'm getting the JD Robb series, Lee Child's Reacher series.

I have a couple Dick Francis, the Narnia series by CS Lewis, the Crystal Singer series, a few Robert Parker.  And the Crystal Cave, a Rick Brandt story.  

Off to check out the Georgette Heyer series Ann mentioned...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When I first bought a Kindle a couple of years ago, I'd not long started reading a (very) long book and I didn't want to wait till I'd finished it to start reading on my Kindle. So I bought the Kindle version, found my place (which was easy with the search function) and then carried on from there.

I'd like to get Dorothy Dunnett's 'Lymond' and 'Niccolo' series and re-read those but the Kindle versions are soooo expensive - about £7 or £8 each. It's funny though, I wouldn't have hesitated to pay that much for a book before, but the Kindle - through the sampling feature - has allowed me to take a chance on so many Indie or lesser known authors, that I've kind of gotten used to paying under £5 for my books. There are quite a few old favourites I'd love to have on my Kindle, but the cost holds me back.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I've bought all of Jean Auel's series starting with "The Clan and the Cave Bear" for my kindle even though I have read them all on paperback a few times.


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah, I'm an either/or kind of guy. I'm still ticked I had to buy DVD's to replace my VHF's... which is why I've never gotten a Blue Ray.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

normcowie said:


> Nah, I'm an either/or kind of guy. I'm still ticked I had to buy DVD's to replace my VHF's... which is why I've never gotten a Blue Ray.


Had someone just a month or so ago donate a bunch of 8-track cassettes to our library. I'm hoping he's jumped ahead a few technologies and went straight into CD's 

Lie I told myself #1) I'll never own a Kindle

Lie I told myself #2) If I have a copy of a book, I won't buy the e version. pssshhhhaw.... that lasted until Janet Evanovich's "Smokin' seventeen" came out and I splurged and got the whole dang series for my Kindle.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

eAngelaBenson said:


> I wish more authors would price their backlist lower. if they did I would do a lot of re-purchases. I especially appreciate the authors who offer package deals, say, books 1-5 for $10-15. I swoop those up quickly. Under $5, I can re-purchase, over $5 out of the question.


Same here. I look for deals on backlists. I have so many new books I want to read, I hesitate to re-buy. I do like to re-read books I've read already, so if that urge overcomes me, I'll probably buy for my kindle.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Had someone just a month or so ago donate a bunch of 8-track cassettes to our library. I'm hoping he's jumped ahead a few technologies and went straight into CD's
> 
> Lie I told myself #1) I'll never own a Kindle
> 
> Lie I told myself #2) If I have a copy of a book, I won't buy the e version. pssshhhhaw.... that lasted until Janet Evanovich's "Smokin' seventeen" came out and I splurged and got the whole dang series for my Kindle.


I love your Lie #2...I'm the same way. For some reason I feel cozy ad secure having favorite books on my Kindle...even if I've already read them


----------



## BiancaDArc (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually, yes. I just bought a whole slew of Mercedes Lackey books that I loved when I was a kid. Only problem - nobody proofread the electronic versions. Multiple typos on every page annoyed the HECK outa me!!! And they cost about $7.99 each, which is more than I wanted to pay. Especially for shoddy OCR with no correction. If I'd realized how bad the ebook versions would be, I would have put more effort into looking for my old paper copies. Very disappointing. 

~Bianca.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I'd go broke if I tried to replace all my Dragonlance and Salvatore books on Kindle!  

In all seriousness, I haven't started to replace them yet, but it'll happen soon. I'm still a paper kind of guy (in fact I have a few new releases sitting on my desk that I need to get around to), but it'll happen at some point soon.

I resisted buying games on Steam for quite a while just because I was being stubborn, but I've since bought like crazy. I've even purchased games I have on disc somewhere just because it's easier (and faster) to download them from Steam than it is to dig through boxes to find the right game. Books won't be far behind for me.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I have plans to buy a few of my favourites. I've made a list, but some of them are a little on the expensive side. I will buy a few at a time. Maybe each time I buy a 99 cent novel or an independent writer's book, I'll get one of my 'to buy' books.


----------



## merryshannon (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, but only the truly special ones. There are a few books with passages that I actually get sudden cravings for, where all of a sudden I just have to re-read that particular scene because it's echoing in my head like a song that's gotten stuck.  And I like to have those books on my e-reader so I can find them easily and find the passage I'm thinking of no matter where I might be... I don't have to wait to get home and pull the book of my shelf, I can find it right away.  *grins*


----------



## NikiBurnham (Jul 23, 2011)

So far, I've only picked up THE SECRET GARDEN, because as someone mentioned earlier, it's a book that feels like an old friend to me, and I like having it handy.

However, I can see buying a few of my heftier books for the Kindle if I decide to re-read them (Gabaldon, George RR Martin, etc.)  Even though I already own a copy, it's much easier to carry the Kindle than a 500-plus page book (or hold open such a huge book!)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

NikiBurnham said:


> So far, I've only picked up THE SECRET GARDEN, because as someone mentioned earlier, it's a book that feels like an old friend to me, and I like having it handy.
> 
> However, I can see buying a few of my heftier books for the Kindle if I decide to re-read them (Gabaldon, George RR Martin, etc.) Even though I already own a copy, it's much easier to carry the Kindle than a 500-plus page book (or hold open such a huge book!)


THE SECRET GARDEN was one of my first Kindle books, too, because it transports me to a happy time when I was young and curled up reading on a snowy evening by my Christmas tree. That's when I was growing up in New York. I now live in Florida and enjoy curling up on a cruise ship when I read <g>.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I must need therapy! I have never reread a book (other than my own) in my life. Once it's read, I move on to the next story. There are so many stories I want to read.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Ditto.


this is me as well


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, the first book I bought with my Kindle was _Beowulf_, followed by _Robin Hood,_ followed by _A Tale of Two Cities_. I may add some Shakespeare and Chaucer.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes - especially if they're big!

Best thing about the Kindle is being able to read a single-volume Lord of the Rings with one hand without being hospitalised.


----------



## L.A. Tripp (Jul 18, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> (I once got a really nice email back from an author who forwarded my email to her agent, who choked on her morning toast after reading my email  )


Sigh. Only you


----------



## L.A. Tripp (Jul 18, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> I must need therapy! I have never reread a book (other than my own) in my life. Once it's read, I move on to the next story. There are so many stories I want to read.


If you need therapy for that, I do also, lol.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I also only ever read a book once, however, I watch movies over and again. Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

I reread books all the time.  It's like visiting old friends!  I started off rereading when I was very young because I kept running out of new stuff to read.  I also like to watch my favourite movies over again.


----------



## NikiBurnham (Jul 23, 2011)

I rarely re-read.  When I do, it's usually a book I haven't read since I was a teen (or younger!), so I've forgotten a lot of it and it feels fresh.

On the other hand, I often go back and look at passages in books I've previously read.  Usually it's when the book is being discussed online or by friends.  I always want to go back and see if my recollection of the story dovetails with theirs.


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely.  A key part of my enjoying the Kindle is traveling.  And I have a set of books that I can read over and over again, or just open up to a "page" and start reading.


----------



## eAngelaBenson (Aug 7, 2011)

Last weekend I bought the entire backlist of Robin Hardy, an indie inspirational author that I've read for years. That was about 13-14 books.  Then I bought 4 books by Vanessa Miller and 3 by Vanessa Davis Griggs because they were on sale. Both women also write inspirational fiction but they've been traditionally published.  All the books were under $5 so I feel really good about my purchases.  Now all I have to do is get rid of the paper copies of their books.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm buying all of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series when they are published as ebooks. I think I have 40 of the 47 volumes now. One hasn't been done yet, and 6 are still priced too high.
> 
> There are other books/series I plan to get when they are converted, also.
> 
> Mike


Good idea. I'll certainly buy Nero Wolfes and Agatha Christies. Dorothy L. Sayers, too. Oh, I could go on.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I absolutely do...in fact my goal is to replace all my hard copy books with e-books.  I'm constantly rereading and don't want to give up any portion of my library; but I know that when we eventually downsize our home there just won't be room for physical copies of all my books.  After having a Kindle for 3.5 years, I have already replaced several hundred, but still have a long way to go.


----------



## averyjune (Mar 8, 2011)

Not yet. I'm waiting for my books to go the way of my records, tapes, and cds. I'll have so much more space! Still too expensive. If I could trade in my paper copy of a book for a cheap kindle version, I would clear out a couple of bookshelves.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking over my spending habits for ebooks in the last six months, the trend is for me go ahead and purchase the ebook version of DTB that I liked. Bit only if the price is under $5 or so. 

I made an exception for Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series because I liked them so much (although there are still about 4-5 of the 40 in the series that I haven't gotten because the price is too high ($11.99).

Mike


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope, and I'm not replacing my VHS with DVD, nor my DVD with Blue Ray.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Yes, but only my faves. Luckily for me most of them are classics like Dracula and Frankenstein which I've been able to download for free.


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love to replace big swaths of my physical library with digital copies, but don't have the throwaway money right now. I think my next goal will be to get all of the Wheel of Time Books on my kindle and off the shelf.  I've already done this with some classics, but I know some books, I'll always want to have both editions--print and digital.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd never buy it just to have it. As a sentimental object, a paper book scores better than an e-book, as the e-book has no physical presence. Generally, if I have it on paper, I won't get it as an e-book. There are some exceptions, I might get Lord of the Rings as an e-book, because I will want to re-read it, and my paper copies are getting worn out.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I downloaded Treasure Island just because my daughter is distant descendant of Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I generally wouldn't. The exception would be if it were a book in a series I collect and wanted to keep my paperback version in pristine condition, or if the book was old and I didn't want to do it more damage (though I have to admit there's a certain nostalgic warmth that comes with reading the original pb version for me.)
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutely. Once a book is read, it becomes one with my collective being - so it must exist in an accessible place beyond my brain for reference, even if I never access it again. I have 6,000 book on my Kindle in over 1,500 items.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Absolutely. Once a book is read, it becomes one with my collective being - so it must exist in an accessible place beyond my brain for reference, even if I never access it again. I have 6,000 book on my Kindle in over 1,500 items.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


NOTHING could express my answer to this question better than what YOU wrote!!! That is IT. All the books I have read over my lifetime have become part of who I am today. I am now trying to re-collect all the pieces of my past and present in eBook format. Nothing makes me happier than carrying a huge collection of books on my Kinle. DTBs can't come close to imparting this feeling of security <g>. i treasure the hours of happiness derived from reading.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I also buy or re-buy books in ebook format if I've loved even with no plans to reread. I like knowing that I have them just in case or so I can share them with family later. Especially if the book goes on a sale, I'll buy it and then donate the physcial copy of the book. Years from now, my husband and I know we'll want to downsize from our large home once the children are all moved out and that means I'll have less space for books. It's much easier to have keeper copies on my Kindle as they don't take up as much space.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have not bought any books for Kindle that I already own a hard copy of.  Just like I really didn't throw out all of my CDs and get everything on MP3 again, either.


----------



## ramsey_isler (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not a "just because" buyer, but I do buy books I've read before in digital formats. Sometimes it's just because I no longer want to have scores of books around the house, and sometimes it's because the digital version is cheaper than re-buying the paper book


----------



## Tim Greaton (Sep 8, 2011)

I have to admit that I haven't repurchased any digital books yet, but I have found a few free classics that I downloaded. Little Fuzzy by Piper was one of them


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm rebuying The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan on Kindle as I currently re-read it.  That's after buying all 13 hardbacks (most on release day) and all paperbacks as they came out (so I didn't have to re-read it on hardback).

Any rebuying I'm doing on Kindle will strictly be for those books that I know I'll read multiple times.


----------

